# Which Sign Making Template System Is Better



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I've looked at the Milescraft Signmaker Pro and the Rockler interlocking letter sign making kits. Rockler seems to offer three sizes of lettering and Milescraft only offers two, but are there other sign making template kits available? Do you have one and is it easy to use?

I need to make a few simple park type engraved signs. I don't need or want to go CNC because I don't have the room in my shop for one. I also don't seem to need one for what I usually build. A template kit seems to suit my needs, but which one is best? 

Charley


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Charley, why don't you find a font you like and print your sign with a printer? Then cut it out freehand with your router.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Or just have someone with a CNC cut them out and ship them to you to finish -- If it's a one time deal. Depends on what you need.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Well, I was hoping that one of you had explored these two template systems and had come to a conclusion as to which one that you liked best. 

I have made a couple of signs freehand and have come to the conclusion that I'm not very good at it. 

I also already know of the Milescraft and Rockler versions of these kits, but what I was hoping for is that some of you had bought one or the other, how well it worked for you, why you chose it over the other, etc. I was also hoping that maybe there was a third version being marketed by a third party that might be better for some reason than either of these. 

Charley


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Charley remember the Miles craft kits come with router bits and guide collars and the Rockler kits require you to buy them separately. Both seem to have decent reviews. I do notice the Rockler kit does not include a frame system to hold the individual templates, they rely on taping the templates down.

You might also consider a pantagraph. You can print the sign then follow the printed sign to cut it out. You will be able to make letters any size to fit the project and not have to size the project to fit the lettering. The pantagraph can also be used for other projects or add pictures to the design. With the template systems you are limited in the bits you can use, with the pantagraph you can use just about any bit you want to. The pantagraph would be my choice because the possibilities are endless.


----------



## Red Stick (Sep 7, 2011)

I have and use the Milescraft and pantograph systems. The pantograph is certainly more versatile. The Milescraft system is very stable due, I guess, to the track set-up. Have not used the Rockler tape-down system. 

The Milescraft and pantograph have pretty short learning curves and produce decent, though basic, signs. Certainly more flexibility with the pantograph.

I have a CNC but do not have the experience to use it. A friend has helped me with it a time or two and it's results are practically unlimited.

My take on your needs is the Milescraft system would be the choice for you.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I bought the Rockler "State Park" font kit because I like the font. Have not tried it out because I have a pantograph and like the versitility of the different things I can do with it. It is on my"to do" list.

Like Mike says, I did have to buy bits and something else, can't remember now , when I bought the set-up.

I know this is not much help to you, just had to add my 2 cents.
Herb


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

hawkeye10 said:


> Charley, why don't you find a font you like and print your sign with a printer? Then cut it out freehand with your router.


Yep, I like this idea a lot. Being me, I'd likely as not free hand the lettering, at least the first time, but do like the whole idea.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I've had the Milescraft for many years now and like it very much. Made a bunch of signs with them over the years. First pic is a case I made for my sign kit, then it in operations, and then some signs I've made. I've since made signs free handed, but for simple, quick signs, I would still use the Milescraft.


----------

